# torn lip



## Sabine (Oct 1, 2009)

My baby bunny Smkey (12 weeks old) just managed to jump into Benny and Raylann's hutch. To do this he had to jump over his own fence which is covered by a net and over the 80cm high fence of the other run. I don't know how long he was in there but when I noticed a lot of fur had been flying.
I just checked him out and we noticed that his top lip is split right in the middle almost up to the nostril exposing his upper teeth. There is actually no blood. Can this be stiched up again or will this always be gaping? Will that cause a problem for him?


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 1, 2009)

This happened to on of my flemmies on his bottom lip though when he caught it in the baby gate. He put antibiotic on it and some iodine and it never needed stiches. I just kept it really clean for him and it healed back to normal


----------



## Sabine (Oct 1, 2009)

I am actually really embarrassed and maybe a mod could cancel the thread. I just noticed that ALL rabbits top lips are split and it was just the way we were holding him (upside down almost) to examine him that it looked odd. I just compared with another rabbit and it actually looks the same if I hold her that way.:embarrassed:
At least he got away lightly and I put him into a totally enclosed run now


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just going to respond and say that that's just the way rabbit's lips are.
Here's a picture of my Timmy's lip for comparison


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 1, 2009)

Hehe, no need to be embarassed. We go into panic mode if we see something different after a fight. Let me know though if you want this thread deleted. That pic of Timmy is too cute to delete, IMO!


----------



## Sabine (Oct 1, 2009)

That's some cute picture. I just can't believe I overreacted so much. David insisted that I make an appointment with the vets and he was about to hop into the car and drive down when I decided to have another lock and took a more mellow rabbit for comparison. I certainly deserve the title "Dumbo of the week"
As we saved about 50 euro in vet bills (female logic)I ordered a brand new better protected run for Smokey. At least something good came out of it.:biggrin2:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 1, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I was just going to respond and say that that's just the way rabbit's lips are.
> Here's a picture of my Timmy's lip for comparison


how does that song go......when we are smiling--the world smiles with you,,,,ink iris:sincerely james waller


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 1, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> That's some cute picture. I just can't believe I overreacted so much. David insisted that I make an appointment with the vets and he was about to hop into the car and drive down when I decided to have another lock and took a more mellow rabbit for comparison. I certainly deserve the title "Dumbo of the week"
> As we saved about 50 euro in vet bills (female logic)I ordered a brand new better protected run for Smokey. At least something good came out of it.:biggrin2:


quite the contra,,..one never should presume all knowing about this creature///ink iris::bunnydance::inlove:sincerely james waller


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 2, 2009)

This is an easy mistake to make.I have had to compare different rabbit parts at times to see ifI was seeing something unusual. 

I think that we should leave the thread for learning purpose. You are not the first person to think something like this especially since there could have been an injury .
Better to be too observant than not notice at all.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL! I was reading on the board about a bunny with a bulging eye from a head abscess, and I thought I'd better check Pipp. 

I realized she had a bulging eye, too! anic:

I got SO upset, I was literally in tears. :in tears: After wailing away for a half hour or so -- it was at night, otherwise she would have been on the way to the vet -- I decided to check it against her other eye to see how bad it was ... and it was exactly the same. :headsmack

sas :embarrassed:


----------



## Sabine (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL. That makes me feel better


----------

